# Arthritis



## InvisibleFist (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi folks,  

Gotta question.  I'm a magician, and am really paranoid about my hands.  I'm wondering if heavy bag/wall bag, and other iron body techniques can lead to arthritis.  Anybody know?


----------



## TonyM. (Mar 10, 2004)

If you don't beat your hands until they're sore and also do gripping exercises I see no reason for them to become arthritic. I'm prone to arthritis and have been doing bagwork for over 37 years and my hands are fine.
Disclaimer: I'm a guitar player so I'm a little paranoid about my hands.


----------



## Black Bear (Mar 11, 2004)

I play piano and have dabbled in magic. I work the bag, but more Thai pads, focus mitts, etc. All things in moderation.


----------

